# Rockwell Sonicrafter



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

General said:


> What is the best blade to use for cutting thru plaster?


Here's some info that might be helpful

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/multi-tool-rockwell-sonicrafter-18833/


----------



## General (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> Here's some info that might be helpful
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/multi-tool-rockwell-sonicrafter-18833/


It seems like that thread starter is on the same path as me. In that thread, they weren't very specific about the exact type of blade that they prefer, that is mainly what I am looking for. Instead of buying assortments of blades and having extras that I most likely will not use, I'd rather just stock up on the exact blade that I will be using most of the time.

I do like the one idea from that thread of making your own notches in older blades.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I would use the basic wood-cutting blade to cut through plater and lathe.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For old plaster and lath--I Start out with the carbide grit half moon shaped cutter to get down to the wood lath---then cut the wood lath with a small straight wood bit---

Having a diamond grout blade and the carbide blade in the box really comes in handy with the old plaster.

Have fun,Mike


----------



## General (Dec 11, 2010)

I might have to pickup one of those diamond blades. That carbide grit half moon shape blade you mentioned got really bad reviews, people have said that they only got 10 inches in grout before the grit was gone. It was funny because I opened up my brand new set and some of the grit came off that blade just from rubbing in the plastic box :laughing:


----------



## mveach (Jul 1, 2010)

for drywall, i use the metal cutting blade. for grout lines, i use a roto zip or drimal


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a Fein Multimaster and I simply love it. But I got it long before they lost their patent and everybody started to make one. There are jobs that it does that no other tool can do. I was in the middle of a job of removing panels from a cedar garage door to install glass panels when i noticed that the blade wasn't working as well as I would have liked (it was 3 years old) so I went to HD to see what they had. The Fein blades are very expensive but they will last for years if taken care of... Anyway I saw the Dremmel Sonicrafter for about $100 and grabbed it to see how it worked out. I cut one panel out, boxed it back up and returned it. Compared to my Fein it was not worth $50! It vibrated too much and cut very slow. Haven't tried the Rockwell version yet, but ... Anyway... I use the half moon wood blade for drywall and the grit blade for plaster. Greatest tool for cutting holes in drywall and plaster.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The concept of the tool is excellent and I love mine but the blades from Rockwell leave an awful lot to be desired. I have them all and they are all a major disappointment when you consider what the things cost. But of course, that's where their real money comes from. They could double the cost of the tool and improve the quality of the blades and the whole system would get better hype I think.

When I know I am going to use the multi-tool on a job I include the cost of the blades in the quote, It's the only way these days.


----------

